# I need a GHG Ground Force Snow Cover



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

looking for a snow cover for my Ground Force layout blind. If you have one kicking around that you don't use let me know. $


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Ground Force?? that's like a mini camping trailer!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I need a snow cover for my Ground Force dog blind too. :mrgreen:


----------

